# Platte im NOK



## Reppi (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute !
Eigentlich sollten die platten Freunde doch langsam den NOK "überfluten".
War die Tage schon jemand konzentriert drauf los ??
Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit standen sie schon bis RD; also sollte Achterwehr/Landwehr doch schon was gehen,oder ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Drillmaschine (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

Hi,

letztes WE hatte ich 5 Stück bei Sehestedt. 

Gestern war ich noch mal los und hatte gar nix!! Von 8 bis 10 Uhr morgens hatte ich erst in Königsförde gefischt - ohne Erfolg. Der Umzug nach Sehestedt hat leider auch nix gebracht. Keine Ahnung, wo die Biester waren #c .

Es war allerdings auch heftiger Schiffsverkehr. Nen paar kann man immer fangen.
Wie es in Landwehr läuft, würde mich auch interessieren. 
Vor 2 Wochen hatte nen Bekannter dort 3 Butt und ein Dorsch.

Was haben die anderen so gezogen???

MfG 
Drillmaschine


----------



## Reppi (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

Das hört sich ja noch nicht so berauschend an.........
Aber Versuch macht kluchhhh......; ich werde Samstag morgen wohl mal testen....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## BrassenHelge (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

Moin Reppi,
hatte letzte Woche bei Klein-Königsförde 5 Butt. Saß Nachmittags etwa 4 Stunden. Gebissen haben sie auf Seeringelwurm. Ist wohl noch nicht so der Hammer im Kanal.
Gruß Henning


----------



## Reppi (10. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

Letzter Stand :
Bis RD (Rahder Hochbrücke) sind unsere platten Freunde anzutreffen.....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## NOK Angler (10. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

und in was für größen fangt ihr sie da ? ich finde die platten im kanal sind ja nicht die größten , 35er selten , 40er für kanal echt schon kapital.

geht es da anders ?

gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Reppi (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im NOK*



> und in was für größen fangt ihr sie da ? ich finde die platten im kanal sind ja nicht die größten , 35er selten , 40er für kanal echt schon kapital.



Stimmt; sind alle so bis 35 cm, aber recht dick/hoch.........
Und davon 4-5 Stück sind schon nicht schlecht.
Nur die Jungs beissen dermaßen spitz, dass man nur jeden 3-4 Biss verwerten kann |kopfkrat 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Deichkind (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

moinsen reppster! 
nu lass die platten lieber platt sein und pack dein geraffel ins auto und lass uns zusammen mit andreasg ne diggeltour starten. also wir sind samstag spätestens ab mittag aufm wasser (sofern der wind mitsielt) würde mich freuen!

gruss karsten


----------



## Reppi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im NOK*



> nu lass die platten lieber platt sein und pack dein geraffel ins auto und lass uns zusammen mit andreasg ne diggeltour starten. also wir sind samstag spätestens ab mittag aufm wasser (sofern der wind mitsielt) würde mich freuen!



Na Großer, 
dass war auch meine erste Option,,,,,,,,,aber 5-6 SW ????
Ich glaube das kannste knicken;ooooder ??
Werde wohl Sonntag morgen die Platten ärgern....oder BB....oder was....
Mal sehen was der Wind so bringt !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Drillmaschine (13. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

Hi,

Heute, Angelzeit 11-15 Uhr, Königsförde, Köder: Watti, Kneifer, Krabbe, Makrele.

Ergebnis: 1 Butt 33 cm und noch ein, zwei Bisse #d .

In Landwehr habe ich noch mit einem gesprochen, der hatte gegen halb 11 noch nix.

Ist sonst noch einer los gewesen??????

Waren sehr viele Angler am NOK.

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## kanalkalle (6. September 2009)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

Moin,
ich habe da mal ne Frage ,unzwar wollte ich wissen was man denn genau für einen Plattfisch im NOK fängt ob das Flundern ,Schollen, Klieschen oder etwas noch anderes sind ?
Da ich diesen Herbst/Winter das erste mal zum Buttfischen will.

Danke schon mal im vorraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß aus Hohenwestedt


----------



## degl (23. September 2009)

*AW: Platte im NOK*



kanalkalle schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe da mal ne Frage ,unzwar wollte ich wissen was man denn genau für einen Plattfisch im NOK fängt ob das Flundern ,Schollen, Klieschen oder etwas noch anderes sind ?
> Da ich diesen Herbst/Winter das erste mal zum Buttfischen will.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke ne Mischung aus allen (Struvbutt)............echte Schollen wohl eher nicht.
Die sind meines Wissens reine Salzwasserbewohner

gruß degl


----------



## kanalkalle (23. September 2009)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

@degl

Vielen Dank.

Gruß kanalkalle


----------



## Reppi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge ?
"Böse Zungen munkeln" Platte werden bis kurz vor RD gefangen ??


----------



## inselandi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

neee der NOK ist nicht so das wahre,
da sind die fische immer gleich in öl eingelegt (wer weiss was da so alles drinne schwimmt). ich von meiner seite aus würde ja lieber richtung eckernförde und von da aus über die nebenstrecke in richtung kiel. dort kommt ihr an unterschiedlichen dörfern vorbei (krusendorf, noer, surendorf, etc.) ich denke unterm strich hat man da mehr von !


----------



## Hermann K (27. November 2010)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

War heute am NOK bei Landwehr zum Buttangeln. In der Zeit von 10.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr fing ich 5 Butt von 28 bis 34 cm auf Heringsfetzen.

Gruß
Hermann


----------



## meeresdrachen (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

@all,



> Zitat iselandi:
> ... dort kommt ihr an unterschiedlichen dörfern vorbei (krusendorf, noer, surendorf, etc.) [ /QUOTE]
> 
> aber dort sind die Fische nicht gleich in Öl
> ...


----------



## boot (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Platte im NOK*

*Moin moin ,ein angelfreund von mir fängt schon seit 1 woche seine butt am nok hinter Sehestedt. lg*


----------

